# [RISOLTO] Come monitorare il livello delle batterie?

## lsegalla

Utilizzo molto raramente il mio portatile con le batterie inserite, tuttavia vorrei avere uno strumento per monitorare lo stato delle batterie (percentuale di carica e tempo rimanente) sia per kde che per fb.

Ho letto questa guida (ma non voglio mettere in piedi tutto questo sistema di gestione dell'energia, mi basta monitorare e avere i dati di cui sopra): http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/power-management-guide.xml

Attualmente in modalità testo faccio così:

```

luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info

present:                 yes

design capacity:         53280 mWh

last full capacity:      53280 mWh

battery technology:      non-rechargeable

design voltage:          112740 mV

design capacity warning: 1000 mWh

design capacity low:     400 mWh

capacity granularity 1:  100 mWh

capacity granularity 2:  100 mWh

model number:

serial number:

battery type:            LiOn

OEM info:                Sony Corp.

```

```

luca@user8-gentoo ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          discharging

present rate:            17600 mW

remaining capacity:      24160 mWh

present voltage:         unknown

```

1. Pero' così non vedo la percentuale di carica e il tempo rimanente previsto

2. Mi serve anche per kde ma non so che pacchetto emergere, se c'è un pacchetto da emerge (o una use da abilitare in make.conf, boh...)

PS - nel kernel è abilitato il modulo del caso (non so come si chiami poi e se bisogna lanciarlo a manina etc.)Last edited by lsegalla on Wed May 20, 2009 8:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsegalla

Forse l'ho trovato per kde, è questo ?

```
* kde-base/klaptopdaemon

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.9 ~3.5.10

        {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility xinerama xs                                                                 creensaver}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KLaptopdaemon - KDE battery monitoring and management                                                                  for laptops.

```

Per la prima domanda invece avete una risposta ?

----------

## lucapost

Non esiste una soluzione ottimale per tutti i window manager, ci sarà sempre qualcosa che non va.

Prova comunque

```
* app-admin/conky

     Available versions:  1.6.1 ~1.6.2_pre1355 ~1.7.0_rc1 {X audacious bmpx debug hddtemp ibm ipv6 moc mpd nano-syntax nvidia rss smapi truetype vim-syntax wifi}

     Homepage:            http://conky.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         An advanced, highly configurable system monitor for X
```

oppure di crei il tuo scriptino personale e lo riproduci a schermo con osdcat.

----------

## lsegalla

Per kde ho visto che risolto con quello che ho indicato.

Mi interessa visualizzare la cosa invece da modalità testo.

----------

## k01

allora, tempo fa avevo fatto uno scriptino, il problema era che bash opera solo con numeri interi, quindi devi installarti anche sys-devel/bc, e crearti uno scriptino aggiuntivo:

```
#!/bin/bash

echo "scale=5; $1" | bc ;exit

```

che io per comodità avevo messo in /bin/calc

poi lo script per calcolare la percentuale:

```
actual=`cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state | grep remaining | awk '{print $3}'`

maxim=`cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info | grep full | awk '{print $4}'`

rate1=`calc $actual/$maxim`

rate2=`calc $rate1*100`

echo Rate $rate2
```

come vedi si appoggia a calc, che io ho supposto essere in /bin, se non l'hai copiato lì devi cambiare percorso ovviamente

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  AAARRRGGGHHH !!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

function,  ${}, IFS questi sconosciuti...   :Laughing: 

----------

## k01

si beh, immagino che si possa fare molto meglio, ma non mi sono mai studiato il bash   :Razz: 

----------

## lsegalla

Io invece lo faro'... prima o poi e se ho tempo, ahahah!!

----------

## lsegalla

comunque sia ho generato il file calc che ho messo in /bin

```

#!/bin/bash

echo "scale=5; $1" | bc ;exit

```

e poi ho generato l'altro che ho chiamato battery

```

actual=`cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state | grep remaining | awk '{print $3}'`

maxim=`cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info | grep full | awk '{print $4}'`

rate1=`calc $actual/$maxim`

rate2=`calc $rate1*100`

echo Rate $rate2

```

ho fatto il chmod a+x a entrambi e quindi li ho copiati in /bin

infine lancio battery ma ottengo l'errore

```

luca@user8-gentoo / $ battery

Runtime error (func=(main), adr=9): Divide by zero

(standard_in) 1: syntax error

Rate

```

----------

## k01

ma hai installato bc? controlla anche che le variabili actual e maxim assumano i valori corretti, perchè magari sul tuo computer risultano sfalsati

----------

## lsegalla

Ho bc installato sì

```
user8-gentoo luca # eix sys-devel/bc

[I] sys-devel/bc

     Available versions:  1.06-r6 1.06.95 {libedit readline static}

     Installed versions:  1.06.95(16:21:19 08/05/2009)(readline -libedit -static)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/bc/bc.html

     Description:         Handy console-based calculator utility

```

come controllo quelle variabili ?

(comunque il mio problema l'ho risolto con quel pacchetto per kde del quale ho fatto l'emerge)

----------

